# Ultrawide Wallpaper - Good quality?



## AltCapwn (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Just got my 34" 3440*1440 monitor.

I just can't find a wallpaper that isn't some upscaled sh*t.

Do you know a website or something that has good stuff?
I don't want to use a wallpaper engine; just don't like the idea of having a background service for that.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm not  sure but try deviantart.com  might be able to search by size


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 18, 2021)

I've found a subreddit! 









						r/WidescreenWallpaper
					

r/WidescreenWallpaper: New Ultrawide Wallpapers!  21:9 and 32:9




					www.reddit.com


----------



## R00kie (Feb 18, 2021)

Used to source mine from here:





						Desktop wallpapers hd, free desktop backgrounds
					

New and best 97,000 of desktop wallpapers, hd backgrounds for pc & mac, laptop, tablet, mobile phone




					wallpaperscraft.com


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 18, 2021)

i jus tuse google image search, & use the 'set custom resolution' option


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi,
JPG's scale crappy
Get better quality high resolution images png or gif minimum.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 18, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> i jus tuse google image search, & use the 'set custom resolution' option


Did it with the imagesize: tag (cuz google seems to have removed the option "custom size"), but just found some "stretched" or "upscaled" stuff .

Found something to my taste on reddit ;
Source




gdallsk said:


> Used to source mine from here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imma check it out thanks.
*edit : they forgot 3440*1440, but found good stuff at higher rez .


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a constant waterfall loop video on my desktop...









						Wallpaper Engine on Steam
					

Use stunning live wallpapers on your desktop. Animate your own images to create new wallpapers or import videos/websites and share them on the Steam Workshop!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi,
Way too many image sites here's a couple of my favorites
Astronomy Picture of the Day Archive

Hubble Heritage Gallery of Images

Here's another has some wicked cool walls  





						4k Wallpapers, 5k Wallpapers, 8k Wallpapers, HD Wallpapers , Wide Wallpapers
					

Download HD Wallpapers, Desktop Wallpapers, Widescreen Wallpapers In High Quality



					hdqwalls.com


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 19, 2021)

altcapwn said:


> cuz google seems to have removed the option "custom size


Oh yeah, wtf? That sucks, i hate how companies remove good options , or add bad ones, since its usually a prelude to them offering those exact options in a paid version, only they call them ‘features’. Like youtube does


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 19, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> Oh yeah, wtf? That sucks, i hate how companies remove good options , or add bad ones, since its usually a prelude to them offering those exact options in a paid version, only they call them ‘features’. Like youtube does


Yep, such simple feature, was already implemented, y they do dis. 

imagesize:1234x1234 still works at least.


----------

